# MF 50 Governor problem, gas engine



## bulldozer81 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello all,

When I adjust the governor linkage according to the book, throttle is open too much. I took apart the governor and don't see anything wrong with it. What should I be looking for?

Thanks,

Ed


----------

